# how many miles on your pickup



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

i just bought a 94 4x4 with the 4cyl 5sp 107k miles i have always had 3 of the 22re toyota 4x4 which were tough as nails but i came across this truck and it looked nice so i bought it i always like a nice clean dent free truck just curious how many miles are people getting out of these engines


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the exact same year and model and i have 170k on mine. Nothing major so far....knock on wood.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

220k just bought it. putting a dizzy in next week then well see how good it runs.


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

94 4x4 XE KingCab V6... she looks rough now, but 173K and running great!
Had her for 10 1/2 years now.


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought a 91 2.4 5 speed with 239,392 on it. Besides a blown out muffler and a leaky valve cover gasket, it runs great. A/C still blows cold. 
I have had 4 others. 
91 2.4 185,xxx
88 2.4 218,xxx
86.5 2.4 300,000.2 (It was totaled at this mileage)
90 2.4 178,xxx


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have well over 500 k miles on my 87 nissan d21


----------



## mserino (Dec 16, 2008)

just picked up a 93 king cab se v6 body rough but purrrrrs like a kitten 180xxxkm


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

240,000 +, and the dial clock still keeps perfet time


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

80,000 mi on my 95 4x4 4cyl 5spd. Other than occasional timing chain rattle on cold starts, runs great.

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e295/rseifert33/NissanTruck2.jpg


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

replace the timing chain b4 it breaks or u will be buying a new engine ..

nice looking truck...


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Nissans make good engines, but there will be few to outlast the 22r. There are still quite a few on the road.

It was hard to kill that engine.


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have put around 1500 miles on it so far seems to be a good little engine decent power and everything they seem to be a quit running little engine also but what was nissan thinking they didn't put a cup holder in it thats my main gripe all my dash lights are out were the a/c and radio are at thats my only item left that needs att


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

BeachBuggy said:


> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e295/rseifert33/NissanTruck2.jpg


Yeah that looks really good.
I have 201k on my 2.4. Bought it with 42k, stills runs as well as it did then. Gotta love it.


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

1989 SE V6 King Cab. I just bought mine a little over a month ago with 68k on the odometer. It runs great, but I'm finding that I'm having some of the issues that plague vehicles that sit. I had to cut the A/C compressor belt yesterday, as it was on the verge of seizing. I noticed that I have some fluid leaks to tackle underneath as well, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the rear main is not one of the sources.


----------



## stevejns (Jan 4, 2009)

1993 Pickup, 4 cyl. with 282,000 miles. No engine work done yet! Did replace the 5 speed in 2008 though.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

rbo1577186 said:


> Nissans make good engines, but there will be few to outlast the 22r. There are still quite a few on the road.
> 
> It was hard to kill that engine.


I have the 87 22r, and I believe it was the last year it was made in japan. That truck was shipped without airconditioning, and installed here in the states, and that explains why it's the only issue it's ever had.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

97 hb w/184k runs like a top. I do believe the ka makes about 10 or 15 more hp than the 22re.


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

yea it does feel a little stronger but were is the cupholder


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a 12/85 HB Z24 with 103,000 on it (bought it with 13,000) it was a cheap model, no radio, a/c, pwr strg, carpet ,it had bias-ply tires! remember those! Over the years I have up graded it (still no power strg..o'well) I have had to replace 1 injector (warranty) and a w/pump (still the original hose's)... in 23 years! Not too bad! Living in AZ, the best money I ever spent was a a/c kit (22 years ago) I havent touched it.... yet


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's an 82 Datsun,that I ran until it literaly broke in half,and then I drove it home. It had over 220,000 on the Z-22, and the 5 years I drove it, other then normal mainteance,I rebuilt the carb, a clutch, and an alternator.That truck was great.The first pic is right after I painted it,and used it for 4 years. If you look at the last pic,the hood and the visor live on,on my 86.Maybe someone knows the Japanese word for Christine.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e67/brookwood61/MeatTruckReady.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e67/brookwood61/BrokenTruck.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e67/brookwood61/MeatTruckAfter.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e67/brookwood61/Truckw-Cap2Medium.jpg


----------



## ka24et 4x4 (Jan 4, 2009)

325,062 on a 91 ka24e 4x4 turbo awesome truck love this thing more then my women lol


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

the 1987 nissan has the z24 engine. Different from the ka24e engine in many ways. I have a 1992 2wd. And it has a bad valve guide. Thats it. 160,xxx


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

ka24et 4x4 said:


> 325,062 on a 91 ka24e 4x4 turbo awesome truck love this thing more then my women lol


Can you tell me what is involved in turboing the engine in this truck? I have the same engine, 1992,. so let me know?


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

The 95 i believe has steel chain guides, thus no need for a timing chain replacement. Before 94 i think the loose side guide was nylon, and gets brittle and breaks. After 94 they made both guides steel.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

My friend has a 1997 KA24 172K miles on it and its oil gets changed once in a blue moon. Still the best driving truck I have had the pleasure to drive.

And I will challenge ANYONE that says the 22R motor is better.. Bullcrap! They have weak head gaskets, piss poor exhuast manifold bolts that strip out VERY easily. and their engine coolant systems are weak and seriously prone to rust which might explain the head gasket issues..

A toyota simply does not have the frame nor the suspension ( straight axle excluded) to compete with a Nissan.


----------



## Spankyzbt (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a '95 Hardbody 3.0

ONLY 64,000 miles 

was a true 'barn' find. Got it 5 yrs ago with 15k miles on it.


----------



## wolfman01 (Nov 26, 2008)

Spankyzbt said:


> I have a '95 Hardbody 3.0
> 
> ONLY 64,000 miles
> 
> was a true 'barn' find. Got it 5 yrs ago with 15k miles on it.


Have you replaced the timing belt? They are due at 60k miles.


----------



## Spankyzbt (Aug 30, 2004)

TB & WP are on Spring agenda.

Getting a slight squeal in the morning when first starting....

tightened belts, so I'm thinking it's the pump going....

I will take pics of truck to post... 

thanks for the heads up


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

had a 86 V6 King Cab with 327k


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*MILES*

I WORK AT NISSAN AND I SEE THESE TRUCKS ALL THE TIME, AT LEAST 3-4 TIMES A DAY. I SEE THEM WITH 100K TO WORK TRUCKS WITH 750K+. NEVER IN HERE FOR ENGINE WORK. THEY ARE ALWAYS HERE FOR OIL CHANGES, AND SERVICES.


----------



## steve86 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have an 86.5 hardbody z24i 5spd with 67k (original owner).

Obviously has not been used many miles/year on average.

Have just started driving it regularly again since my Geo Metro broke down!

Only actual repair it has ever has was when the thermo-gasket under the throttle body was acting up when it was a couple years old. The Nissan dealer had the truck for a week -- it was the first HB they ever worked on! Had brake pads and tires replaced and not much else.

When I first started driving it again the Throttle Position Sensor was acting up but it has calmed down now.

It has had two or three valve lash adjustments along the way - sounds like the lash is a little loose right now with some tapping/ticking when the engine is warm. I'll probably wait till spring to do that since the loose lash (if that's correct) shouldn't result in damage.

It has a battery purchased in 2001. Only slight deterioration from new when I test with a load tester. The alternator belt may be getting a little loose as I'm hearing a squeal occasionally.

I see some owners are complaining their temp gauge reads low and mine may be doing that, but I have never driven it much before in winter so I'm not sure if it's actually not fully warming up. Heater seems OK on highway.

If I sell this rig I'm going to point out the engine compartment and underside look like a one year old vehicle, which they do. I was recently looking at some 2008 rental return vehicles and some looked more worn than my '86! My truck has a plastic canopy on it (Rovel material) but doesn't have A/C unfortunately. I put rear spring helpers on some time back when I towed a utility trailer a bit (weren't really needed).

Has always got 23-25 MPG except one time driving back from Seattle with a hurricane tailwind when it got 35+

The 86 in my name is from an '86 Honda CR500 but it fits the truck, too!


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

Good first post Steve. That's impressively low mileage for an 86. Sounds like the truck is working out well for you.
Btw, I rode a buddies 86 CR 500 once, pulled wheelies everywhere easily. Good times.


----------



## Ken3299 (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you have any problems with it skipping at low RPM's? I have an 86 d21 with 275000 and when you take off it is ok it is when you get going in town and let off the gas so slightly to stay a steady speed it jumps and skips. Makes me grind my teeth. Please help.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm @ 327,000+ miles on my 86.5 HB, Z24i, I rebuilt It @ 272,000 miles and still has original bore, cross hatch marks, no ridge...Upgraded to Raceware head studs, 280zx Turbo main bolts and ARP rod bolts, 280zx turbo high volume oil pump, bronze drive spindle gear, adjustable Nissan motorsport Camshaft Sprocket and Camshaft stage 1, set Cam timing at 3 Degrees advanced, Pacesetter Headers (with wideband bung and ceramic coating), Custom 2 1/4" exhaust system, Hi flow cat, Magnaflow muffler, upgrade ignition coils to MSD oil filled Blasters (trouble free), ported head, 3 angle valve job, port matched intake tract and exhaust, external engine oil cooler, and Taylor wires... 
About to install a MSD ignition box 6A, an adjustable fuel pressure regulator(Nismo) and a Oil -air separator bottle, I'd wish I would have fabricated a windage try for my oil pan setup and maybe go with an electric fan to free up some extra hp!


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

.............:fluffy:


----------



## mudduck09 (Jun 13, 2009)

I just rolled 287,000!! The only things I have had to replace are the clutch and water pump. Change your oil every 3,000 miles!!!!


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

93 4x4 5sp 4cyl. 81705 to be exact with new timing chain componants and lots of work restoring it, runs excellent


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

208,000 on my '94. alt. and clutch, and the clutch was just about 5k ago. egr needs cleaned though.


----------



## pbonk (Jun 22, 2009)

*1997 king cab xe*

just got it today wth 44,000 miles.....hoping it lasts a long time.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

Just had to replace the motor *and* trans in my 1994 Nissan 4x4 4cyl (2.4L) 5spd at 180k. :wtf:


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

1995 Hardbody with 190k on it.
replaced clutch and 5th gear at 100k. 
replaced radiator at 125k
still has the orginal alternator. knock on wood.

but now i get to replace the timing chain starting tomorrow
yippie.....not

Its the best car/truck i have owned. 
I have beat the crap out of it. And it takes more.
Its so great. im now rebuilding it...
:waving::fluffy::idhitit::givebeer:


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

388063 on 97 2.4 4x4


----------



## Pinina (May 13, 2009)

1997 W/ 125,800


----------



## nickagillie (Sep 17, 2009)

i just bought me a 97 4x4 2.4 w/111800 off of the second owner who worked at a nissan dealerships service center. it does suffer from cold start timing chain rattle but i hear from numerous ppl that this is normally due to the tensioner and not the chain, it has to do with the way the oil system is directly connected. im gonna run it down to the nissan dealership....ive never taken a car to the dealership but i really like this one so i figure i will treat her different. he put on a new alternator, tires, oil changes, and wires and maybe a couple other things i cant remember.

btw i payed 2600 cash...what are some prices you guys are payin?


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

1995 2.4 5spd w/ 186,000. Bought it at 164,000 a year ago and paid $2,400 cash, so you got a good deal.

In the last year, I've replaced:
- Rotors and pads
- Ball joints (all blown out)
- Spark plugs, wires, cap, and rotor
- Valve cover gasket
- Shocks
- Air filter
- Fuel filter
- Starter
- Clutch, flywheel, throw out bearing, pilot bushing, etc.
- Tires (BF Goodrich All-Terrain KO's 

Trucks running real good now. Just got a an exhaust leak, somewhere on the manifold, so I'm loosing HP and getting horrible gas mileage. That's the next project when the wallet allows. Also going to change the tranny fluid with some MT90 Redline (GL4) and Lucas Oil Stabilizer because shifting is a little rough when cold. Smooth when warm.

Previous owner had replaced the water pump and belts in the year before, and the alternator a couple years before that. Was a mainland truck for a while doing highway driving, but came to Hawai'i and hit some rough beach trails, so I've had to put some love into her.

I think once I redo the exhaust system, my HB will be sweet


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

500 k miles and still going strong..

87 d21 2wd..original z2e engine..


----------



## nickagillie (Sep 17, 2009)

that is sick zane. what all have u had to replace?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

water pumps ,tune ups ...


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

93 xe 4x4, my first vehicle, had it a year and is now at 109,00 miles, still going strong


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

my second 86.5 truck has 200 k miles and still going strong..

d21 2wd 5 speed z24 engine..


----------



## bigdamnhero (Oct 2, 2009)

Exactly 227,149. Owned it since about 18k.

Sadly, it's been sitting for about 3 years, but I've recently wanted to fix it up. About a week ago, put in a new battery, and vroooom! Now I gotta do a tune up, and fix the clutch, and hopefully I'll pass smog.

I've beat the hell out of my little burro, but for some reason, I can't let it go. It was my very first car, and it just pains me to think of selling it (not that I'd get much anyway.)


----------



## nkyd21 (Oct 2, 2009)

1986.5 Regular cab, z24i, automatic, reg bed. *11,650 miles*. Yes, you read it right *11,650 miles*. My father-in law purchased if from the original owner. Very little rust. When I mean very little just a few specks here and there in the bed. Underside looks like new. 
This truck may be for sale. He is contemplating selling. I am begging him not to in hope he will give it to me! I will try to post some pics soon.


----------



## baglenn (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, I have a 1997 Nissan reg cab XE auto on the floor. It has 49K miles on it, when I got it in January 2009 it had 44k miles on it. I paid 4200 for it. I am real happy with it. I did maintenance to it so it will last a long time. Its a very fun pickup to drive. I don't care for these newer frontier trucks they are too big and not built as well as the HB trucks.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 96 HB XE. 

Bought it in '96 brand new...185K miles later she is still rolling strong. In fact, I only have two garage spots and 3 vehicles; 08 Passat Wagon, 04 GLI and the HB. The HB sits in the nice warm garage. It's earned its spot.


----------



## azrocket (Dec 10, 2009)

193k miles on my 97 XE 4x4- just replaced the clutch at 185k miles. Bought it brand new and still going strong- getting ready to replace the bushings on the front suspension.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I got 61k on my 87 Z24i. But it blew up today......


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

1996 w/ 167,000 miles. Owned it since new. Still as the original clutch. 

The only work it's ever had done was the timing chain and MAF. I love this little truck!


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

My '95 had 244,444 on the way home from work today. I replaced the water pump (too late, it got hot and warped the head) and some suspension and steering parts. I'm putting a new engine in Jan. 4th and looking forward to another 15 years or 250,000 miles.


----------



## Hardbodyfan (Aug 1, 2007)

Over 500k on my 93. never rested since it was bought averaging 30ish k miles a year. og everything except the starter and the clutch.


----------



## Pinto96 (Aug 27, 2009)

1996 std cab 4x4 4cyl 5spd. Purchased from original owner a few months ago for $1250. 122k. Replaced clutch, rear main seal, input shaft seal, pinion seal, ball joints, pads /rotors, MAF and TPS. About to fix all exhaust leaks next week and possbly replace or just resurface the manifold. Truck looks pretty good, has some rust underneath from being in the mountains but the body is in pretty good shape.


----------



## jrodtaclet (Jan 7, 2010)

*93 4x4 4cyl. king cab*

Hello all, this is not my first Nissan truck, back in the late 90's I had a 95 regular cab that I sold before I had to do any work to it, I just never had any issues, it was a great truck. I've just purchased a 93 4x4 King cab 5spd. with 4cyl. and I feel like going back in time when I was in my early 20's. The truck has 91K miles and is in good shape. There are so many things I want to do to it now, but is too cold outside, high 20's here in Virginia. I want to start with a tune-up and valve cover gasket but I don't know if want to be in the cold for a few hours. I'm planning on using this truck as my primary turck and leave my 97 rodeo for spare car. I paid $1700 for my turck, I think it is a good deal.
PS. For what I remember the 4cyl. feels uner power correct? this is from what I remember. This truck feels undepower on first gear but once is going it feels normal. I think is the gear ratio!
Thaks all for your help! Will post pictures later!:givebeer:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that truck weighs about as much as you rodeo but with a 4 cylinder engine..

so it may not be a jet coming out of the hole...

first is to read the codes...


----------



## jrodtaclet (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hello!*

Hello and thank you, the truck has no warning lights at this time, but if I get any I'll check the code. Thanks:fluffy:


----------



## rmcmighty (Jan 20, 2010)

95 ext. cab long box. 245000 km's. ( thats 155000 miles to my American friends ) running strong but I think needs A water pump or Alternator, I could hear bearing noise from the front of the Engine while warming it uo at work today!


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

94 2.4 2wd 5 speed - 207,000 and counting. It runs smoothly but I've had loud, random, annoying lifter tick for some time. It appears a couple of the exhaust lash adjusters (tiny hydraulic lifters mounted in the tips of the rocker arms) are wearing out. I bought replacements that are going in soon.

I've pulled a 16 foot twin axle trailer with this loaded with anything from cars to lumber. It does a great job of towing. The short wheelbase and tight turning circle (about 2 feet shorter than a Toyota) means I can back trailers like a pro - didn't know I had it in me.


----------



## Pat D. (Jan 12, 2010)

1990 D21 extra cab VG30 4x4, 280,xxx. This was a company vehicle(surveyer truck) before I got it as a company vehicle(geo-technical earthwork inspector)at 120k. Drove it as a company vehicle until 220K, when I talked them into giving it to me rather than auctioning it. Lost reverse(5 sp.) at 130K, got a tranny rebuild and new clutch at that time. Also got a new head gasket at about 140K(lent it to another employee for some off road work, overheated it.) I've done the timing belt twice, second time realized the crank sprocket had eaten the key and keyway, allowing the timing to slip a few degrees each way on accel and decel. JB Weld and some square key stock as well as some creative surgery on the crank keyway and she's still going 40k later. Also replaced an injector last year. My '94 D21 VG30 extra cab 4x4 is only at 124k, it's at the body shop at the moment getting a new radiator support and inner fender straightened after I rear ended a Tundra right before X-mas. Gonna end up with a Pathfinder front end treatment(that's all they have in the local salvage yards). Hopefully I'll have it back and start paint prep in a week or 2, I was planning on repainting the hood and front clip anyway as the factory clear coat was well on it's way out. I'll post pics of the process.
Pat D.


----------



## bionicb2r (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, ive got a 1986.5 XE 4x4 with the V6 in it that has about 95,500 total original miles on it. its got the red and silver paint job, standard cab and a short box on it. short little thing but has gobs of torque and will go when you want it to. idles like a dream, very smooth and quiet. gets 20mpg city and about 23-25mpg on the highway. 
its such an awesome vehicle for a first car! the original totally papered and babied this thing!


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got my 96 regular cab 2wd 2.4 L 4 cyl in late August of 2009 with 143,000 miles. Got roughly 148,000 as of now, Paid $1,900 for it, pretty good deal I think. Truck runs great, except for a little hard shifting when it's cold in the morning. I think it might need a new oxygen sensor too cause a mechanic said it was working a little slow and it does seem a tad under powered. Do these trucks have 1 or 2 oxygen sensors?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

96 nissan HB said:


> Just got my 96 regular cab 2wd 2.4 L 4 cyl in late August of 2009 with 143,000 miles. Got roughly 148,000 as of now, Paid $1,900 for it, pretty good deal I think. Truck runs great, except for a little hard shifting when it's cold in the morning. I think it might need a new oxygen sensor too cause a mechanic said it was working a little slow and it does seem a tad under powered. Do these trucks have 1 or 2 oxygen sensors?


Welcome to the forum. Hey, I lived in Escondido before I moved out here to the middle of nowhere. You got any snow on Palomar? We used to fill the truck bed and have snowball fights on Valley Parkway cruising on Friday nights.


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

CalHvyMetl said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hey, I lived in Escondido before I moved out here to the middle of nowhere. You got any snow on Palomar? We used to fill the truck bed and have snowball fights on Valley Parkway cruising on Friday nights.


Lol.That's cool. Yeah I can see snow on the mountains when driving around town.


----------



## SaltyD21 (Feb 4, 2010)

Had 300,000+ K on my '91 V6 but sink holes are never fun for anybody. Now got a new SE V6 with 86,000 and cant wait to see how much I'll get out of this one.


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a 93 4 cyl 4x4 w/ a little over 200k on it ive had it for a little over a half a year, and i put about 15k on it, and i beat the living sh** out of it for the first month or two i had it cause i thought it would breakin in half (i bought it for $200) it ran so i thought it was a deal, the guy just put new brakes and tires on it so i just wanted the tires, but this truck is a beast it will go through anything and i mean anything, it plowed through 3.5 feet of snow and just kept smiling


----------



## dixonstanley50 (Sep 1, 2009)

up to 450k on my 85 2.4 i went 80000km without even changing the oil and it never skiped a beat...bulletproof!!!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you ever have to add oil? How frequent?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I just hit 247,000 today. That's 600 on the new engine. It's running sweet and I'm almost used to having a clutch. I still kill it backing up occasionally, the old pressure plate had been running on the rivets for god knows how long. I wouldn't swear to it, but I think that was the original clutch for over 246,000 miles. I think it'll last to 500,000. Oh yeah.. that's miles not kilometers.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

CalHvyMetl said:


> I just hit 247,000 today. That's 600 on the new engine. It's running sweet and I'm almost used to having a clutch. I still kill it backing up occasionally, the old pressure plate had been running on the rivets for god knows how long. I wouldn't swear to it, but I think that was the original clutch for over 246,000 miles. I think it'll last to 500,000. Oh yeah.. that's miles not kilometers.


I think your mean clutch disc.....


----------



## Diesel Phreak (Feb 13, 2010)

261,700 on mine and still runs like a champ.


----------



## sidclaim (Jul 16, 2009)

99 Nissan Frontier 2.4 (4 cylinder) 173,000 miles bought it new with 19 miles on it. The only problem I had was the stabilizer I-bolt kept getting busted/broke, replaced it several both sides. Second issue is the flashing air bag, did not do anything to air bag electrically or mechanically just replaced a cd player. Some errors codes like oxygen sensor, egr valve, maf sensor and knock sensor. Still running fine...


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

123xxx on my 91 on the 2.4l. runs great not a single glitch...


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

had a 1990 nissan p/u 400,000 didnt burn any oil and didnt leak and ran like a champ but frame snapped on me now i have a 1991 nissan p/u with 345,000


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

1991, 247000 miles, and just fixing er up.


----------



## inkedgiff (Mar 28, 2010)

I just picked mine up this week with 237,000 on it, needed a truck to haul stuff around and pretty happy so far. If only I could keep it from running hot.


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

1994 D21 HB 4x4 King Cab KA24e 280,XXX 
Bought for $600 and only problem is the head gasket im changing now and the chain tensioner spring that i dropped into the crankcase. The other day my g/f said why don't you just part it out and get a new car stop dumping money into these old buckets; I looked at her smiled said this truck will probably be part of my life longer then you and slid back underneath to continue removing the differential


----------



## ERT-Jeffrey (May 5, 2010)

I have a 1992 Nissan King Cab 4x4 with 250,000 miles running decent. Its only problem is lack of acceleration past 60ish.


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

1995 reg cab 2wd odometer says 77k but it broke a looooong time ago.


----------



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

OoSKYLINEoO said:


> 1994 D21 HB 4x4 King Cab KA24e 280,XXX
> Bought for $600 and only problem is the head gasket im changing now and the chain tensioner spring that i dropped into the crankcase. The other day my g/f said why don't you just part it out and get a new car stop dumping money into these old buckets; I looked at her smiled said this truck will probably be part of my life longer then you and slid back underneath to continue removing the differential


BURN!!!:fluffy:


----------



## Erics_Daily (Feb 18, 2006)

95 3.0L, 190k miles; had since 110k. Its got issues (oil/exhaust leaks) but only an alternator has left me stranded.


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

88 200k runs great and sound even better through the dual 1.5 inch pipes dumping into the 6 inch stacks


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sounds interesting!*



LOUD88 said:


> 88 200k runs great and sound even better through the dual 1.5 inch pipes dumping into the 6 inch stacks


 Can you throw some pics of your HB up...sounds cool lookin!


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> Can you throw some pics of your HB up...sounds cool lookin!


Here ya go :waving:
Daryl Ramsey's Photos - truck | Facebook


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Very nice!!!*



LOUD88 said:


> Here ya go :waving:
> Daryl Ramsey's Photos - truck | Facebook


 Pretty nice, must be loud with those stacks!!!


----------



## LOUD88 (May 6, 2010)

not as loud as it was before i added the stacks it was just strait pipe to a glass pack dumping under the driver door lol


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

just passed 285,000


----------



## dano123 (Jun 14, 2010)

*they call me danaminal*

i have you all beat i have a 1986 d21 from calafornia im in canada and i have 484000 miles on this 4 banger just gave it a new paint job metalic grey:givebeer::givebeer:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have over 500 k miles on mine for three years now..


----------



## dano123 (Jun 14, 2010)

*help me pls*

im having probs with my 86 d21 it hesatates at about 2000rpms then is fine if i tromp it i dont get it ive checked tps changed fuel filter checked plugs wires cap and rotar it was fine till i painted it


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Start a thread and quote your problem.*



dano123 said:


> im having probs with my 86 d21 it hesatates at about 2000rpms then is fine if i tromp it i dont get it ive checked tps changed fuel filter checked plugs wires cap and rotar it was fine till i painted it


 Be polite and don't hijack this or any other threads. Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

dano u have mail...


----------



## GordonW (Jun 25, 2010)

Man, am I the low-mileage man here? '89 kingcab V6, with only 155K on it. Got it from a friend who owned it for a decade, who rarely drove it (he moved where he needed a 4WD vehicle, so the 2WD kingcab sat in the driveway a lot- so, he sold it to me, and I've been having fun with it for the last 3 years). I've put more miles on it in the last 3 years, than he did in most of the time he owned it!

Hopefully, I can figure out why it's decided suddenly to not run the fuel pump (doesn't cycle on) or ignition (no spark), so I can put many more miles on it. I'm keeping it until either it or I completely falls to pieces, which ever comes first...


----------



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

*1988 pickup w/4 spd. 498,233 miles and still going*


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Nice!!!*



spiderman said:


>


 Nice, how many owners?


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jul 11, 2010)

139,102 miles on my '93 SE-V6 2wd. This was the first vehicle I ever bought new. It gets a new distributor tomorrow but it's been very reliable for the most part. No real complaints

It got T-boned at a blind four-way stop (I stopped, they didn't) and the insurance company wanted to total it. I found a shop to fix it for what they were willing to pay. Unfortunately it has never been the same since. I just couldn't find a decent used one for even twice what the insurance would provide so I had it repaired. It looks good for it's age;









It's dirty!









It got clobbered on this side, the door is the only part that was replaced. The top of the cab, hood and fender got re-painted. The paint on the bed is all original as is everything on the driver's side.










.........Bill


----------



## clg82 (Jul 30, 2010)

1993 4X4, 5 speed with 114,000 miles


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

*My Odometer is a Palindrome*

I missed the 249999 and was dissapointed, so I was ready for this one. I pulled over and snapped the pic this morning, it read the same forward and back!


----------



## bigbelly1 (Jul 27, 2010)

1997 4x4, 5 speed, 4 cylinder. I got this truck about a 6 weeks ago it has 83,532 miles. It even checked out with Carfax. The truck runs and looks like new! I'm the 6th owner of the truck. Now I know why the gas mileage awful. I know it's a 4x4 but, I never thought it would only get 17 to 18 MPG. I've had 4x4 v8's that get better on gas.


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

*95 HB XE 2wd*

4 months ago I bought my 95 HB for 1k, needed frame & exhaust work but it has 85,000 original miles on the odo. So I did a rebuild on the frame, lowered it, custom exhaust and re-did the suspension front & back. 16" wheels are next and then I 'Hope' to get at least 200,000 more.


----------



## calioak510 (Aug 28, 2010)

mine only has 11K original


----------



## Dallas L (Aug 4, 2010)

251k shes perf. just had to get a small tune up


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a '95 5 speed XE V6 4x4 with 203876 on it. I've had it for going on 3 1/2 years and I love it. Great ride. Basic, simple, looks good, runs like a charm. The only knock is gas mileage but oh well.


----------



## jrkapel (Jan 4, 2011)

*1997 pickup*

Just brought a 1997 Nissan pickup for my teenager from a old guy that never drove it only had 12,100 miles on it clean car fax.


----------



## jrkapel (Jan 4, 2011)

jrkapel said:


> Just brought a 1997 Nissan pickup for my teenager from a old guy that never drove it only had 12,100 miles on it clean car fax.


Paid 3500.00


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine has 204,000 and runs really good. Just need some complete tuneup and body makeover, but basically everything looks good. I can see how the truck was in great care with normal wear 'n tear.


----------



## MaXiLeeCH (Nov 28, 2004)

My old girl (a 1991 Navara) has almost 570,000Km on it. 
(That's over 354,000 Imperial miles for you non metric types)
What's more, it's a Z24S with an Auto and A/C and THE ENGINE HAS NEVER BEEN REBUILT.
It's still going strong, doesn't blow smoke and pulls pretty hard for a toy engine. 

Not bad for a $700.00 car eh?


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*95 pkup*

95 4cyl 5spd. with ac and thats it. its about as basic as they came in 1995
i have had the truck for 8 years. Paid 3500.00 for it. It had 80,000 on it.

8 Years later it has 214,500. Runs like a tank. 
Things need fixing. But its a great daily driver.
Just did a tuneup.
Replaced the tires.

Now its time to get rid of that stupid bench seat!:lame:


----------



## bnxbombers (Nov 6, 2005)

mknight759 said:


> yea it does feel a little stronger but were is the cupholder


I added a cupholder on the flat part of the dash just to the right of the ignition switch. Its a fold down type that fits perfectly. email me for pics [email protected]


----------



## bnxbombers (Nov 6, 2005)

I replaced my bench seat with Pathfinder buckets and a center console. You lose 2" legroom so if you are 5-10 0r over you may be uncomfortable.


----------



## Esteban d21 (Nov 1, 2021)

5xHBowner said:


> I just bought a 91 2.4 5 speed with 239,392 on it. Besides a blown out muffler and a leaky valve cover gasket, it runs great. A/C still blows cold.
> I have had 4 others.
> 91 2.4 185,xxx
> 88 2.4 218,xxx
> ...


----------



## sidclaim (Jul 16, 2009)

Great. My first truck was 99 2.4L, 4 cyl. it has 270k miles on it. Got rear ended and insurance took it. I should have keep it. Engine was still good. My 2nd truck is 02, project, has 210k on it. Just could not get rid off 302 code. I replaced almost I can think of.


----------

